# If this was you.. * UPDATED *



## M.e.j.b02-17

RIP LO.

:cry::nope::angel::hugs::sad2::sadangel:



Spoiler
This was about a BNB member , who i know we all love, she will remain nameless, but she needs our prayers...


----------



## LegoHouse

I would get it taken out.... I hate, hate, hate to say it as I've lost two babies, but I am glad they were early losses. I would rather lose a baby at 11 weeks, than later. :(


----------



## rainbows_x

I would have it taken out personally. x


----------



## rileybaby

Get it taken out i think.. Idk i mght think differently if i was actually in the situation myself.


----------



## x__amour

I think I would keep it in. I have heard of many women carrying and delivering healthy babies with Mirena but I haven't heard of a successful pregnancy in which the Mirena was removed. This was actually one of the reasons I had my Mirena removed was because I couldn't deal with the stress of it anymore, kwim? :(


----------



## annawrigley

Sheeeeeet I have NO idea, thats why I'm scared of getting it and probably never will! Cos I've heard the coil can also get like implanted in the baby's head and they can be born like that....... :shock: Don't like thinking about it really so I'm steering well clear :lol:


----------



## hot tea

I would research the success rate of pregnancies with the mirena, then go from there. If the baby had a goos chance of making it, then I would leave it in. If the odds were slim to none I would remove it.


----------



## Bexxx

I think I'd keep it.


----------



## rainbows_x

annawrigley said:


> Sheeeeeet I have NO idea, thats why I'm scared of getting it and probably never will! C*os I've heard the coil can also get like implanted in the baby's head and they can be born like that....... * Don't like thinking about it really so I'm steering well clear :lol:

:shock:!
My mum had the coil and it went too far into her stomach or something, she was barely able to move and it took them days to find out what it was, so I am never getting the coil!


----------



## amygwen

I'd definitely take it out.


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Take it out hun x


----------



## 10.11.12

For me it would depend if they baby was going to be born with birth defects. If yes then definitely take it out.


----------



## lizardbreath

Id take it out personally . My best friend is the result of an iud. Her mom had a 90% chance she would lose her. Her odds of her baby having physical or mental damage were higher then if she didn't get it removed she she got it removed and now Megan is 23 and healthy as ever. So I would take my chances and get it removed risk it . Because I believe what's ment to be will be.


----------



## KaceysMummy

I would leave it. I'd like to think that what happens from then, is meant. I don't think it ever stop thinking of the what ifs... either. x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Oh eckk :/ I really don't know....


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I would keep it in


----------



## mayb_baby

I would take it out


----------



## missZOEEx

I'm honestly not sure. I don't think I would want to risk the baby not surviving and then to be told that I couldn't have more children.. I think I would get it removed..


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dont think i'd be able to deal with losing a baby at 11 weeks because i took it out so I would leave it and take the chance.


----------



## xCookieDough

*Hmmm not to sure could only give an answer if I was in the situation..
---xo*


----------



## Natasha2605

I dunno. I wouldn't wanna think about it. This is all very real for some women sadly, I do recall this or something similar happening to a poor lady on here a couple of months back. If I remember rightly she had it removed and went on to MC. Such a hard decision :(


----------



## we can't wait

^what cookiedough said.

It would be a very tough decision. I would probably research it a ton, talk to my OB, and ultimately, decide when my DH. This just falls into a massive gray area... where the 'right' choice + reasons are subjective to the individual. 

I looked up the Mirena website, and under the FAQ's it says:


> Over the course of 5 years, fewer than 8 in 1,000 women become pregnant while using Mirena. One risk of getting pregnant while using Mirena is called ectopic pregnancy, when the pregnancy is not in the uterus. It may occur in the fallopian tubes. Ectopic pregnancy is an emergency that requires immediate medical attention and often surgery. Ectopic pregnancy can cause internal bleeding, infertility and even death.
> There are also risks if you get pregnant while using Mirena and the pregnancy is in the uterus. Severe infection, miscarriage, premature delivery and even death can occur with pregnancies that continue with an intrauterine device (IUD). Because of this, your healthcare provider may try to remove Mirena, even though removing it may cause a miscarriage. If Mirena cannot be removed, talk with your healthcare provider about the benefits and risks of continuing the pregnancy.

Objectively speaking, I'd say to have the device removed. According to the website, pregnancies with IUDs can be dangerous, and having it removed 'may' cause a miscarriage. To be honest though, if it were a personal situation, I'd find it difficult to remain objective and not let my feelings rule my choice. It's a tough topic! :nope:


----------



## holly2234

I think i would have it removed.


----------



## _laura

I'd probably have it removed. Just because I'd be scared that if it did stay in that it would get implanted in the childs head. 
I'd rather have an early loss than one at 11+weeks


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I would keep it in, everyone deserves a chance. You see lots of stories about women who are recommended to get a termination because of problems and chose not to and go on to have healthy happy babies. I just don't think I would be able to deal with it myself, I would have to keep it in. I know what its like to have a loss and I wouldn't wish the lifelong pain and hurt on anyone. xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

8 in 1000?! thats 1 in 125...How scary.


----------



## 17thy

I personally think I would get the mirena removed. Its a very touchy subject with me because there is a chance either way of losing the baby. I would hate for my little angel to pass no matter which I chose, but yet I was scarred to the point where I couldn't have another.


This is why we don't use birth control. Pull out method is good enough for me, at least if something does happen (as a risk with any bc) I will have a healthy baby who isn't being dosed with medicine until I figure it out. :(


----------



## Desi's_lost

17thy said:


> This is why we don't use birth control. Pull out method is good enough for me, at least if something does happen (as a risk with any bc) I will have a healthy baby who isn't being dosed with medicine until I figure it out. :(

Pretty much how I feel about bc.

If you arent in a relationship that facilitates that, nothing wrong with condoms!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Personally, I'd have it removed, but that's because I don't have a good track record with pregnancies. My body likes to say, "Oh sure embryo! Come snuggle in!" then LOL and say "Just kidding!" :nope: So my risk of losing the baby would be high either way.


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> 8 in 1000?! thats 1 in 125...How scary.

It sounds so much scarier when you look at it that way, Desi. It did say over the course of five years, but stiil, those odds aren't very comforting. I'll stick with natural methods. :nope:


----------



## AriannasMama

Shouldn't have read this.....I have the mirena, lol.

Melissa, I would probably have it taken out though, too many risks to keep it in, IMO.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

we can't wait said:


> ^what cookiedough said.
> 
> It would be a very tough decision. I would probably research it a ton, talk to my OB, and ultimately, decide when my DH. This just falls into a massive gray area... where the 'right' choice + reasons are subjective to the individual.
> 
> I looked up the Mirena website, and under the FAQ's it says:
> 
> 
> Over the course of 5 years, fewer than 8 in 1,000 women become pregnant while using Mirena. One risk of getting pregnant while using Mirena is called ectopic pregnancy, when the pregnancy is not in the uterus. It may occur in the fallopian tubes. *Ectopic pregnancy *is an emergency that requires immediate medical attention and often surgery. Ectopic pregnancy can cause internal bleeding, infertility and even death.
> There are also risks if you get pregnant while using Mirena and the pregnancy is in the uterus. Severe infection, miscarriage, premature delivery and even death can occur with pregnancies that continue with an intrauterine device (IUD). Because of this, your healthcare provider may try to remove Mirena, even though removing it may cause a miscarriage. If Mirena cannot be removed, talk with your healthcare provider about the benefits and risks of continuing the pregnancy.
> 
> :nope:Click to expand...


Its not ectopic, its ALL healthy, there was a scan yesterday :thumbup:


Desi's_lost said:


> 8 in 1000?! thats 1 in 125...How scary.

I know, NOT coool eh.


AriannasMama said:


> Shouldn't have read this.....I have the mirena, lol.
> 
> Melissa, I would probably have it taken out though, too many risks to keep it in, IMO.

I know Cari, nobody wants to think this'll happen!


----------



## x__amour

Have they decided? :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i would pray for the best there is a chance a healthy baby could be born and still be able to have more children one day


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

x__amour said:


> Have they decided? :hugs:

Yes, Keeping it in.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

QuintinsMommy said:


> i would pray for the best there is a chance a healthy baby could be born and still be able to have more children one day

The scan said everything was healthy , thank the lord!
And everything should continue to be , and will require monthly scans etc


----------



## x__amour

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Have they decided? :hugs:
> 
> Yes, Keeping it in.Click to expand...

I will pray that everything goes smoothly and hoping she has a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

x__amour said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Have they decided? :hugs:
> 
> Yes, Keeping it in.Click to expand...
> 
> I will pray that everything goes smoothly and hoping she has a happy and healthy 9 months.Click to expand...

thank-you:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

big :hugs: to her, they will be in my thoughts untill the baby is born all healthy! :D


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Thanks Romee <3


----------



## AirForceWife7

This thread is really scary :nope: I have the Mirena .. now I want it out :nope:


----------



## x__amour

AirForceWife7 said:


> This thread is really scary :nope: I have the Mirena .. now I want it out :nope:

That's how I was too. I had been complementing removing it but after a girl in Baby Club fell pregnant on Mirena and lost her baby, then a friend, loss again, I decided to have it removed. It wasn't solely on that fact alone but it definitely stressed me out a LOT. :nope:


----------



## AirForceWife7

x__amour said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> This thread is really scary :nope: I have the Mirena .. now I want it out :nope:
> 
> That's how I was too. I had been complementing removing it but after a girl in Baby Club fell pregnant on Mirena and lost her baby, then a friend, loss again, I decided to have it removed. It wasn't solely on that fact alone but it definitely stressed me out a LOT. :nope:Click to expand...

Ughhh I'm definitely going to talk to my doctor at my next appointment. I'd rather just use condoms alone then take the risk. The pill was awful for me, so that's already out ... my body just hates birth control! :dohh:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

I wont be getting the Mirena again


----------



## we can't wait

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> I looked up the Mirena website, and under the FAQ's it says:
> 
> 
> Over the course of 5 years, fewer than 8 in 1,000 women become pregnant while using Mirena. One risk of getting pregnant while using Mirena is called ectopic pregnancy, when the pregnancy is not in the uterus. It may occur in the fallopian tubes. *Ectopic pregnancy *is an emergency that requires immediate medical attention and often surgery. Ectopic pregnancy can cause internal bleeding, infertility and even death.
> There are also risks if you get pregnant while using Mirena and the pregnancy is in the uterus. Severe infection, miscarriage, premature delivery and even death can occur with pregnancies that continue with an intrauterine device (IUD). Because of this, your healthcare provider may try to remove Mirena, even though removing it may cause a miscarriage. If Mirena cannot be removed, talk with your healthcare provider about the benefits and risks of continuing the pregnancy.
> 
> Its not ectopic, its ALL healthy, there was a scan yesterday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, no, I know. By eleven weeks it would have definitely been noticed if it'd been eptopic... I just copied the entire paragraph about 'Pregnancy with Mirena.' Sorry, didn't mean to go off topic, just didn't want to chop up the information. :thumbup:
> 
> & I will be keeping her and the baby in my prayers. :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

we can't wait said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> I looked up the Mirena website, and under the FAQ's it says:
> 
> 
> Over the course of 5 years, fewer than 8 in 1,000 women become pregnant while using Mirena. One risk of getting pregnant while using Mirena is called ectopic pregnancy, when the pregnancy is not in the uterus. It may occur in the fallopian tubes. *Ectopic pregnancy *is an emergency that requires immediate medical attention and often surgery. Ectopic pregnancy can cause internal bleeding, infertility and even death.
> There are also risks if you get pregnant while using Mirena and the pregnancy is in the uterus. Severe infection, miscarriage, premature delivery and even death can occur with pregnancies that continue with an intrauterine device (IUD). Because of this, your healthcare provider may try to remove Mirena, even though removing it may cause a miscarriage. If Mirena cannot be removed, talk with your healthcare provider about the benefits and risks of continuing the pregnancy.
> 
> Its not ectopic, its ALL healthy, there was a scan yesterday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, no, I know. By eleven weeks it would have definitely been noticed if it'd been eptopic... I just copied the entire paragraph about 'Pregnancy with Mirena.' Sorry, didn't mean to go off topic, just didn't want to chop up the information. :thumbup:
> 
> & I will be keeping her and the baby in my prayers. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i know, just dont think i mentioned anywhere
> The scan took place yesterday and found out everything is healthy so far.
> 11 weeks and 1 day todayClick to expand...


----------



## annawrigley

Aw I hope everything goes ok for her. How scary x


----------



## wanaBmummy

I was in the same position June last year. I'm not sure how many weeks as i had just found out, had a positive at the doctors. I had the merina coil in and would have had it taken out and hoped for the best but unfortunatly i miscarried 3 days after getting my positive. 

Personally if i had kept in the merina, the posibility of losing the baby further along and then on top of that not being able to have any more children due to having kept the merina in, that would have been devestating to me.

Hope you don't mind me poping in xx


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

annawrigley said:


> Aw I hope everything goes ok for her. How scary x

its soooo scary , making a decision like this is heart wrenching


----------



## annawrigley

I can't even imagine :nope:


----------



## Burchy314

I can't even imagine making a decision like this :( I think I would have it removed though, but you never know until you are in that situtation. I'll be praying for her and that she has a happy and healthy 9 months and the baby is ok.


----------



## lauram_92

I have no idea what I would do in that situation.. :nope: What a shame. Hoping everything goes smoothly for her.


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh how scary :( makes me want to get my mirena removed now....scary :(! 

Hope the rest of her pregnancy goes okay! 
X


----------



## missZOEEx

Wishing her a happy and healthy pregnancy & baby! 
x
x


----------



## 17thy

With the amount of women I know that have/had the mirena and got pregnant on it, and then ended up losing their baby (don't think i've heard of a single one carrying to term) I ALWAYS warn others against mirena.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Thank you ladies, means alot to me!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I hope everything goes well xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I'd keep it in because now that I have my LO I can't imagine life without him even if he did have a birth defect or something.


----------



## Jemma0717

Melissa you're not pregnant are you? Idk why I think this but everyone is saying "her" but you never mentioned if it was a friend or what and then you said it meant a lot to u (which yes, to support a friend) but curious if it was you...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no its not melissa :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh ok, thanks :) well hoping ur friends (or whoever it is) pregnancy goes smoothly and everything turns out ok. Glad the scan went well!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

nope , not me


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

UPdated


----------



## Mii

Alots of :hugs: 
rip little one, may you spread your wings and fly with the rest of the angels.

<3


----------



## AriannasMama

:hugs:


----------



## Strawberrymum

rip LO :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: xxx


----------



## vhal_x

:hugs: xx


----------



## JWandBump

Rest in peace LO :hugs: xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

:hugs: RIP LO. x


----------



## Julymom2be

My thoughts will be with her. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
:angel: Fly high


----------



## carly_mummy2b

RIP little one x x


----------



## xgem27x

:hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## 17thy

:( Mirena got another angel. :( :hugs:


----------



## xCookieDough

:hugs:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

My thoughts are with her 
:hugs: RIP lo


----------



## holly2234

:hugs:


----------



## Shannyxox

I don't know who it is, but :hugs::hugs:xxx
RIP LO xxx


----------



## we can't wait

:sadangel:

Fly high, sweet angel.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Reast in Peace, angel 

:angel:


----------



## x__amour

I'm so sorry to hear this. RIP LO. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

:nope:


----------



## amygwen

I have no clue who it is, but RIP LO, sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

oh deary me!! our thoughts are with you x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

R.I.P Little one :angel: xxx


----------



## samface182

sorry, but i don't have a clue what is going on? :wacko:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

samface182 said:


> sorry, but i don't have a clue what is going on? :wacko:

a member on the board got pregnant with her mirena (IUD) she had a choice to keep the iud in but it could ruin her chances of having future babies or she could of gotten it removed and had a high chance of miscarrying . she kept the iud in but lost the baby at 11 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## newmommy23

Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts, and thank you so much Melissa. I love you. I'm ok with them knowing, I can be ok with this now. Melissa helped me name him, Zander. :angel:

thank you all for the kind words, they mean a lot to me.


----------



## newmommy23

I just don't want my family to know, but they don't know about bnb, so as long as it isn't on fb it's ok with me that everyone knows on here...I do really appreciate you keeping my secret Melissa. <3


----------



## x__amour

Keegan... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xgem27x

Keegan, I had no idea this thread was about you :hugs: 

Really sorry for your loss hun, I hope you an Molly are doing ok xxxx


----------



## we can't wait

Keegan, I've already told you this, but I am so sorry this happened to you.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

:hugs: so sorry keegan!


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm so sorry for your loss Keegan :hugs:


----------



## ~RedLily~

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## FayDanielle

R.I.P LO xxx

ETA:
Keegan, I didn't realise.
I'm so sorry :hugs:
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

RIP zander


----------



## mayb_baby

:cry:
RIP Zander :angel:
Hope you'r Ok as can be Keegan


----------



## missZOEEx

I'm so sorry Keegan! Prayers are with you. 
Rest in peace Zander. xx


----------



## AirForceWife7

So sorry Keegan :hugs: Fly high, LO:angel:


----------

